# Back an Bicep Routine



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok so im looking to improve my friday back and bicep routine

So far im doing this

Latt Pull down 3 x 10

Bentover Barbell Rows 3 x 10

Preacher Curls 3 x 10

Bent Over Single Arm rows 3 x 10

Ez Bar Curls 3 x 21reps

Any Suggestions how I could improve it?

Cheers


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

include deads and wide chins drop the dumbell rows so ur not doin too much


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Im not 100% sure on proper Deads form mate there something ive been trying to avoid up to now actually


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i found when doing push pull splits (so basically a back and bi day) that this routine was all i needed 

deads

barbell row

chins

a rear delt exercise

hammer curls

wrist curls


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Thug-Nasty said:


> Im not 100% sure on proper Deads form mate there something ive been trying to avoid up to now actually


try rack pulls instead


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> try rack pulls instead


What are they?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thug-Nasty said:


> Im not 100% sure on proper Deads form mate there something ive been trying to avoid up to now actually


until you start doing them your back will be minor 

only messing. sort the form out mate and include them. serious. everyone i speak to who has included them has reaped the rewards tenfold.

also, i would ditch the pulldowns and do pullups.


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> until you start doing them your back will be minor
> 
> only messing. sort the form out mate and include them. serious. everyone i speak to who has included them has reaped the rewards tenfold.
> 
> also, i would ditch the pulldowns and do pullups.


Aye ive heard there the bollocks like I will ask the guy thats built like the side of a house down at my gym how to do them haha

Pulldowns n Pull ups work the same muscle do they not? im s*it at pull ups but pretty good at pull downs lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Thug-Nasty said:


> What are they?


basically a deadlift from a rack instead of the floor - google will explain better than me lol

they are good but as hsman said deads a very rewarding exercise in terms of strength, mass and the feeling you get by lifting stupid amounts up off the floor


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

haha kl I will have to give them a try so tonight I think I will go for

Latt pull downs

bentover barbell rows

Preacher curls

Pull ups (probs assited as im useless at them lol)

ez Bar curls

And finally LEARN HOW TO DO DEAD LIFTS


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deadlift

bent over reverse grip rows

chin ups wide grip to failure then close grip to get couple more out

seated incline db curls .


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I start each back/bi session with wide grip chin-ups, 3 sets to failure. When I first started I was doing 5,3,3. Now (7 weeks on) a get 10,7,5 and it gives you a good idea about how effective your training is and also something to aim for/beat each week. Best of luck mate.


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

What about shrugs they for your back?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Shrugs are mainly for traps.


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Youthink it be worth while adding them to a back and bis routine?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Thats upto you, I do shrugs as part of my shoulder session. Best to mix it up, try some back flys, cable cross overs and see what works for you.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Deadlift, chins, barbell row - k.i.s.s


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Deadlift, chins, barbell row - k.i.s.s


Pretty much what my routine looks like

Chins 6 sets (first 3 are pullups but i call them chins, last 3 sets are chins)

Deadlifts

Bent rows 3-5 sets of 5-15 reps

Maybe some DB row or cable row or T-bar row, using a close grip and not to heavy, 3 sets and quite a few reps


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm never doing bi's after back again. They are so fvcked after back, that i get no mind muscle connection and they feel numb. The weights move, but i cant feel a squeeze for sh!t. Not suprisingly my back is my best bodypart and my bi's are by far my worst


----------



## Parky88 (Feb 4, 2011)

Aggression said:


> I'm never doing bi's after back again. They are so fvcked after back, that i get no mind muscle connection and they feel numb. The weights move, but i cant feel a squeeze for sh!t. Not suprisingly my back is my best bodypart and my bi's are by far my worst


 Same here mate! In thinking of swaping out bis for tris on back and visa versa on chest

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Aggression said:


> I'm never doing bi's after back again. They are so fvcked after back, that i get no mind muscle connection and they feel numb. The weights move, but i cant feel a squeeze for sh!t. Not suprisingly my back is my best bodypart and my bi's are by far my worst


I dont do my Bi's until the end of the week and do my back on a tuesday, cant see why people do Bi's on the same day or day after back as when doing back you use your Bi's quite a lot


----------

